# PAH - Leopard Gecko Starter Kit



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

Has anyone else seen these? I was in there this evening to see whether the reptile section was any good - its a brand new store so figured they should be in a good state at least for now.

The starter kit is an exo-terra 45cm cube with compact top, lights, thermometer and heat rock. Now I know you really shouldn't use heat rocks - even the books they sell say to not use them. So i asked one of the members of staff if I could swap it for a heatmat - and pointed out that the books say to not use them - plus how do they hide on a heat rock?!

So she went off to get the reptile girl who was apparantly too busy to speak to me - but could relay a long message about the fact the the people who make heat rocks have changed and now they are more reliable and if anything they come up a little cool now. I turned round, looked at the woman and said - well if its not even going to get hem warm enough I don't think I'll bother.

The whole lot was £99, figured that was pretty expensive anyway but was interested to see what they said. So I walked away - will search for a gecko house online instead now. or maybe a royal python, or maybe another corn.... hmmm I'm a bit undecided at the minute!!

Any one else have any opinion on this set-up?


----------



## Chapster5 (Oct 3, 2009)

£99 for that :O I would have walked away too! lol


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

i think they would be told to go and fornicate will them selves for that price. funny how most starter kits are filled with completely the wrong things!. you dont need a light or a heat rock. guess tis just a ploy for when you see something wrong with the leo and research yourself then you will have to go back and get the right gear


----------



## matt.millward (Oct 8, 2009)

funnily enough my girlfriend and I went to the worcester store last week and saw they'd started selling reptiles... kind of knew it was on the cards but 100 quid for a beardy that's got half it's tail missing etc etc felt so sorry for the poor things, then I stumbled upon the starter kit again with heat rock in, didn't bother to speak to anyone as they didn't seem interested but to be honest I was a little sceptical about the starter setup, nice viv though, wouldn't've minded it for mine even if they would've destroyed the background within a month lol


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

I actually bought this setup a few months back.

Sold the Heat rock, and some other bits. Swapped some bits around from some of my other vivs, Now its a perfect Viv for my Tiger Salamander and I also just about broke even selling the bits I got with the starter kit....

So thumbs up from me :lol2:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

That's not a good setup for a leo at all............. :censor:

And here was me thinking they may have got things sorted at PAH for reps, but if this is a 'starter kit' then it's not starting potential owners off on a very good footing. I do hope it's not being driven by an urge to make maximum profit ?
Surely they can still make money out of a 2ft wooden viv with heatmat and thermostat/hides ? Makes you wondr how they 'plan' these new ranges, if at all ! :gasp:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I loathe that chain- I won't buy anything there, on principle. :whip:


----------



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

I was in there again yesterday incidentally - For the cat, not reptiles lol.

But i wandered over to have a look at the reptiles, as the girl was selling some livefood. The lad asked for mealworms, so when she gave him a tub of mealworms he looked confused 'no i think they are normally fat white ones', confusion ensued and somehow she managed to give him a little green tub with little fat, white mealworms in it. At this point not even the shop staff knew these were waxworms.

If this is the type of complete idiocy that reigns supreme in this shop, god knows what they actually feed the reps in the store.

But what do I care - I bought a couple of exo-terra vines in there, one small two medium - she only scanned the small one 3 times so I even saved some money.


----------



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

I like your set-up Mikeysm. I did consider buying it all just for the exoterra and selling of parts of it - but couldn't be bothered with the chew-on of it all!!!


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

Cheers matey : victory:

Yeah it was a faff on but once I got rid of everything, I had a brand new exo-terra for around 40quid so wasnt complaining :2thumb:


----------

